# Just another random shot!



## Toni Marie (Mar 16, 2008)

There's really not much to say about this one, but what the title says.


----------



## quickshot (Mar 16, 2008)

I like that the composition makes the bolts seem huge, but it's a little frustrating that I don't know exactly what i'm looking at. The base of a street lamp maybe?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 16, 2008)

I wish this were really sharp, in focus, and not showing camera shake.
The textures could have been the subject, but it is too blurred for them to really show. 
So as it is it looks like what it is called in the title. Purely random. One might say "snapshot".


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2008)

It is so pale and grey! Where are the contrasts to bring out the different textures?


----------



## Toni Marie (Mar 29, 2008)

I made it a little darker.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Mar 29, 2008)

They are both just sort of... uninteresting? to me...   Sorry.. the composition of the can is just dead center and not an intersting subject.  The first one doesn't appeal artistically to me in any way and its pretty soft and OOF..


----------



## Toni Marie (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's another very random shot!!!


----------



## shawnxstl (Mar 29, 2008)

Eh...these pictures don't really move me in any way.

Maybe quit the whole "random" shot thing. Put some actual thought into your shots and invest in a tripod. lol...1 and 3 are blurry. I think 3 is too focused for my liking. All i see is a hinge.


----------



## Robert Kaleta (Mar 29, 2008)

1 and 3 are out of focus,soft,blurred and uninteresting. They lack contrast and there's nothing that my eyes could stop on. Pure snapshots.
2nd shot i quite like, texture of the ground is really good and it's quite contrasty.


----------



## Toni Marie (Mar 29, 2008)

I do put a lot of thought into my shots and I also like very random. I don't think people look around as much as they should. I take pictures of everything, because I don't think I should limit myself.


----------



## shawnxstl (Mar 29, 2008)

Toni Marie said:


> I don't think people look around has much has they should. I take pictures of everything, because I don't think I should limit myself.



replace has with "as". Sorry. had to call you out on that. haha.

And really...what's there to look at? I'm not trying to be mean but i only see an out of focus hinge and bottom of something which i know nothing more about. 

I do like the second one for the most part but as said earlier, the can is dead center.


----------



## KevinDks (Mar 29, 2008)

Toni, don't be discouraged - your first shot in particular has a lot of potential - there are some interesting textures in there and strong triangular shapes. The light was a little flat the day you took this, and a tripod would allow you to make it razor sharp (it _is_ a bit soft). There are slightly different points of view that could give you nice diagonals through your image, which always add interest.

Kevin


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 5, 2008)

No not again!! Yes another random shot. Yes I take other pictures then these dumb ones I just like them.


----------



## HailttRedskins (Apr 5, 2008)

I really like the first one, the others not as much, but I do like #1.


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 6, 2008)

Here are 2 more very random shots.


----------



## rob91 (Apr 7, 2008)

There's something to admire about shooting what may be typically seen as pale, ugly, and uninteresting in this world and not trying to dress it up with any bullsh t. 

The way you frame a lot of this in the center is interesting, is that on purpose?

I'm not sure what to make of all it but I will say I like the coke can a lot, it has some good contrast and texture. It would make a nice print.


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 7, 2008)

No I didn't try and center these pictures, they just happened to be. I really just let my mind wander. Thanks for all the feed back.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 11, 2008)

i enjoy random shots very much. i take them all the time. i especially like the idea of paying attention to and examining everyday items that we pass over. that said, i think random shots should focus on making us look at the mundane from a different perspective, not just capture what a hinge looks like. there is no emotional investment in a flat hinge. from a different angle with an interesting shadow however, we might be drawn into the object and give it more than passing consideration. keep up the concept of the random shot and try hard to give it a good name! it suffers from a bad rep and needs help from people who are interested in the mundane. but the reason for our interest must be expressed in a manner that captures other's interest as well. if we don't do that, we might as well just look at the real thing for that our images of them pale in comparison. keep working on it.


----------



## myopia (Apr 11, 2008)

move to snapshot/blooper forum


----------



## Toni Marie (Apr 12, 2008)

This one is not near as random.


----------



## myopia (Apr 12, 2008)

it would be "nearly".

i like this one the best, but you it's framed quite tightly.


----------

